# 2017 diesel clutch sticking to floor



## Ernest (Jun 9, 2019)

I don’t want to sound dumb for saying this but did you check to make sure it wasn’t getting caught on anything? A loose wire or carpet maybe?


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

No, not a dumb question at all!!
I appreciate the suggestion. Trust me things like that I could easily overlook. However I did inspect it well and that’s not the cause of the pedal not returning


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

It almost certainly the clutch hydraulics. From what I have heard it's a bit difficult to replace. Mine was done under warranty when the DMF (Dual Mass Flywheel) failed at about 12k. The new clutch hydraulics all had new part numbers, which means there has been an engineering change. Given that you have a 2017, mine is a 2018, I would bet the failure you have, and others like it led GM to make that change. Since it's not a safety issue, it doesn't trigger a recall... But it's poor customer care, and it's not unique to GM, seems that pretty much all car manufacturers are similar in this way.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Replacing the master cylinder looks quite easy. I have an alldatadiy.com account and it shows instructions for this. The slave cylinder replacement requires removal of transmission and is "labor intensive".

Given the mileage, at a minimum, I would change the fluid and bleed the system.

Check the simple stuff first - e.g. clutch pedal return spring...


----------

